# pontchatrain sauce



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

looking for a good recipe for pontchantrain sauce?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

BUMP 

I need one too. Some 2cooler must have a recipe.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

try a search it was on here several month ago


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

This link looks about right but I would love to have Pappadeaux's recipe.

24 medium fresh shrimp, peeled and deveined (reserve shells) 
1/2 cup onion, chopped 
1/2 cup celery, chopped 
1/2 cup carrot, chopped 
5 cups water 
1 1/8 cups unsalted butter, divided 
4 tablespoons flour, plus 
2 cups flour, divided 
1 1/2 tablespoons chopped fresh garlic 
1/4 cup chopped yellow onion 
1 chicken bouillon cube 
1 teaspoon hot red pepper sauce (Tabasco) 
1/3 cup madeira wine 
1 tablespoon salt, to taste 
1 1/2 teaspoons paprika 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
6 (8 ounce) fresh red snapper fillets (or other white- fleshed mild fish) 
fresh lemon juice 
6 ounces crab claws or 6 ounces backfin crab meat

Directions:

1 
Combine reserved shrimp shells, chopped vegetables and water in a large stockpot; simmer over medium heat until liquid is reduced to 3 cups, about 30 minutes; strain and set aside. 
2 
Make a roux in a heavy saucepan by melting 4 tablespoons butter until it begins to turn brown. 
3 
Slowly whisk in 4 tablespoons flour until mixture thickens to a paste; cook until it turns a light, golden brown. 
4 
Remove from heat and set aside. 
5 
Melt 1 tablespoon butter in another saucepan. 
6 
Add garlic and onion and saute over medium heat 2 minutes. 
7 
Add crushed bouillon cube, pepper sauce and shrimp stock. 
8 
Stir and let simmer. 
9 
While the stock is simmering, melt 1 stick plus 1 1/3 tablespoons butter in a separate saucepan, stirring, until it turns golden brown; set aside. 
10 
Add roux to stock mixture and stir to incorporate, then simmer 3 to 5 minutes. 
11 
Add brown butter to stock and whisk until incorporated and emulsified. 
12 
Whisk in Madeira until incorporated. 
13 
Set sauce aside and keep warm while the fish fillets are cooking. 
14 
Mix salt, paprika, garlic powder and cayenne into remaining 2 cups flour. 
15 
Dip fish fillets in lemon juice, then into seasoned flour to coat. 
16 
Melt 1 tablespoon butter in large heated skillet over medium heat. 
17 
Place fillets in skillet and cook until golden brown and completely cooked, about 4 minutes per side. 
18 
While the fish is cooking, saute the peeled shrimp in 1 tablespoon butter just until they turn pink (do not overcook). 
19 
Add shrimp and crab to Madeira sauce. 
20 
Spoon 4 shrimp and a couple ounces of heated sauce over fillets and serve.


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

*sauce*

Here is an easy one. More of a cream sauce, but you can use regular milk in stead of the 50/50 cream for a less rich sauce.

The lazy Man's sauce

1 # of small peeled shrimp or better yet crawfish, you can get a bag in the frozen section at the store.

8 oz of crab meat

1 can of Golden Mushroom sauce from Campbell's

1 bag of the chopped onion, celery, bell pepper from the frozen section at your store.

sautÃ© the veggies in salted butter, mix in your shrimp & crab, add your Golden Mushroom paste/soup, then add your 50/50 or milk, add your favorite spice, I like Old Bay and cayenne, simmer for 2-3 minutes.
Do not add any more salt if you use salted butter.

Serve that over your grilled or blackened fish, or serve over rice.

baynick


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

you can google up Pappadeaux's


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

I made the Lazy Man's Sauce with shrimp and crab meat over rice last night and it was awesome. I used heavy cream instead of the half & half.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting was messing around on the recipe section and made this poor man sauce with the mushroom soup. I used some large shrimp and just ate like that over rice. It was really good.

One thing I would do next time is my shrimp were large may cut them up a in a little smaller size for cooking purposes prior to putting them at the end.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for the sauce info. Last night I made flounder Pontchatrain over rice with parts of this recipe and others i found on line. It was wonderful and well received by the family. More expensive than most evening meals but a welcome luxury. I ate until I hurt!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

daddyhoney said:


> I want to thank everyone for the sauce info. Last night I made flounder Pontchatrain over rice with parts of this recipe and others i found on line. It was wonderful and well received by the family. More expensive than most evening meals but a welcome luxury. I ate until I hurt!


Glad it went well.. You can use sheepshead meat to mock the crab or a good mushroom as well. I don't use crab too much because of the double C's 
cost and cholesterol .. But I am making a Lobstah Supreme this eve..lol


----------

